# Navionics platinum plus lake erie depth wrong



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Anyone else running this chip on a humminbird and notice the depth is off by about 6-8ft? I updated my card before heading out yesterday and my contours are off by 6-8 ft on average. I know i can do a depth offset but shouldnt the card be a little more accurate than this?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Try Humminbird side imaging on facebook. I run a navionics on my boat, I only use it as a reference to depth contours to get me in a certain area.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nate167 said:


> Anyone else running this chip on a humminbird and notice the depth is off by about 6-8ft? I updated my card before heading out yesterday and my contours are off by 6-8 ft on average. I know i can do a depth offset but shouldnt the card be a little more accurate than this?


Do you have the right units selected? No way that should be that far off. I have navionics plus and it's off about 2' but that is because the lake was up that much last time I was out. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

There should not be that big of depth differences but if you are seeing that and the lake is at what is considered normal level send me a message with the area lat long and I can send it over to Navionics and get those areas fixed.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Carpman said:


> Do you have the right units selected? No way that should be that far off. I have navionics plus and it's off about 2' but that is because the lake was up that much last time I was out.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Carpman i will double check my units on my hb.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The lake is currently 3.5' above lake level on charts.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Another thing to consider Just thought of I did, Updated your chip is?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

There are many charter boAts on Erie running sonarcharts live so Erie has changed a bunch in the last few years with all this info being updated into the system.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

jcoholich said:


> There are many charter boAts on Erie running sonarcharts live so Erie has changed a bunch in the last few years with all this info being updated into the system.


Is that available for the Helix 10?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes it is. You can use the Navionics + or if you have an older chip or compeditor chip the Navionics updates.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe those charts are showing you low water datum. You have to add or subtract what the current level is. I forgot where you obtain that information. If I rennet right all charts re this way.


----------

